# مقدمة عن صناعة السمنت



## المختصر الجديد (26 أغسطس 2009)

مقدمة في صناعة الاسمنت​ 
تعود صناعة الاسمنت إلى تاريخ قديم جدا فقد بدأ به الرومان على و وجه الخصوص في العصور القديمة لكن حداثة الأمر والتطبيق هي في القرن الثامن عشر واشتهر به كثيرا الانكليز إضافة إلى الألمان وخصوصا في القرن التاسع عشر حيث كان استعمال مايسمى بالابرا ج أو أفران الحرق الثابتة لحرق خلطات المواد الأولية لتكوين مادة الكلنكر الأساسية في صناعة الأسمنت وقد تباري في ذلك الانكليز والأمريكان والألمان وتبعهم اليابانيون ليواكبوا ويطوروا مسيرة العمل في صناعة الاسمنت وقد يكون في مقدمة تحويل الطريقة الرطبة إلى الطريقة الجافة ومن أول الشركات في هذا المجال هي شركة أطلس الأمريكية حي تعتبر أول شركة في العالم من ناحية التحول الإنتاجي العالي لصناعة الأسمنت 

لانريد ان نطيل الشجر في هذا الموضوع فأصوله كثيرة وبه معلومات عن تاريخ صناعة الاسمنت ليست بالقليلة لذا سوف ننتقل مباشرة إلى طرق صناعة الاسمنت 

1- الطريقة الربطة 
2- الطريقة الشبه جافة 
3- الطريقة الجافة 

مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت 

1- المقالع وكسارات المواد الأولية 

تعلمون أن من أهم سبل اختيار مواقع المعامل الإنتاجية هو موقع المواد الأولية الرئيسية في الخط الإنتاجي في أي عملية صناعية إنتاجية بالعالم 
لذا يتم دائما اختيار مواقع معامل الأسمنت بالقرب من مواقع موادها الأولية المتمثلة بالحجر الكلسي والتراب ويتم تجميع هذه المواد تحت مواصفات معينة سنعود الى ذكرها لاحقا ونقلها الى الكسارات 
والتي هي بأنواع عديدة منها الجاو ومنها الروتر ومنها الفكية وبعد أن يتم خلط النسب المطلوبة لتكوين خلطة المواد الأولية للإسمنت والتي من الضروري جدا السيطرة عليها في هذه المرحلة من ناحية نسب المواد التي ستتكون في هذه الخلطة لما لها الأهمية القصوى بالسيطرة على حرق هذه المواد لتكوين مادة الكلنكر وسيتم شرح ذلك لاحقا أيضا
بعد أن يتم تكسير وخلط المواد اعلا ه والتي يتم تجميعها على شكل أكوام نظامية في مخازن أو صوامع تهيئة لطحنها 
2- طواحين المواد الأولية 
ننتقل بالعملية الإنتاجية إلى طحن هذه المواد لمستو ى معلوم لتصبح سهلة المجانسة والخلط وللذي يعطي سهولة واستقرار في حرق هذه المواد ويتم في هذه المرحلة تعديل المنتج بعد أن تتم معالجة حيود السيطرة في المرحلة السابقة بإضافة تراب حديد لها أو حجر كلس نقي لغرض تعديل الخلطة إذا كانت بها حيود في المرحلة السابقة وهذه طبيعيا تكون موجودة لصعوبة السيطرة تمام من أول عملية على خلطة الاسمنت وسيتم أيضا هنا جمع المنتج في مخازن أو صوامع ذات طبيعة تجانس جيدة أو بها نظام تجانس جيد ليقوم باستمرارية خلط المواد المنتجة في مرحلة الطحن لكي نضمن دخول مواد إلى أفران الحرق بمستوى شبه ثابت لغرض الحيلولة من السيطرة على عملية الحرق بالشكل الصحيح 



سندخل لاحقا في تفاصيل صناعة كل طريقة من الطرق اعلاه
3-الأفران ( مرحلة الحرق )
1- الطريقة الرطبة 

أول الطرق وأقدمها إنتاجية في العالم وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بطول أفرانها ولا تحوي على أبراج التسخين المسبق وتعتبر ذات صرفيات عالية في الطابوق الحراري والوقود مع قلة إنتاجيتها كون عملية التخلص من الماء الموجود مع المواد الأولية سيكون من ضمن مسؤوليتها لان هنا دخول المواد يكون على شكل معجون تقوم يضخه مضخات خاصة إلى الأفران 

ولهذا يستحمل الفرن الدوار هنا التخلص من الماء الزائد إضافة إلى التخلص من ماء التبلور والذي يليه عمليات الكلسنة ومن ثم إنتاج الكلنكر 

2- الطريقة الشبه جافة وهنا بدأت أول عمليات اقتصاد صرف الطاقة في صناعة الاسمنت الحديثة حيث يتم في هذه الطريقة دخول المواد على مجفف يعتمد على الغازات الحارة المسحوبة من من خلال الفرن ليقوم بتجفيف المواد وبدء أول عمليات كلسنة قبل دخولها الى الفرن الدوار حيث يتم ادخل الهواء على منزلق حديد باتجاه معاكس لاتجاه دخول المواد 

3- الطريقة الجافة 

هنا الطريقة الأكثر اقتصادية في صناعة الاسمنت وقد عملت بها شركات متقدمة في صناعة الاسمنت كشركة بلسيوس الألمانية وشركة انودا اليابانية واف ال سميث الدنمركية وغيرها من الشركات الرائدة في صناعة الاسمنت 
تمتاز هذه الطريقة بناها ذات إنتاجية عالية مقارنة بالطريقتين السابقتين وكذلك اقتصادية عالية في الإنتاج مع إمكانية كبيرة بالتخلص من الغازات الحارة الزائدة عن طريق استغلالها في التسخين الاولي حيث يكون عمل هذه الطريقة بوجود برج حرق مسبق يسبق الفرن الدوار ويكون متكون من عدة مراحل حسب الإنتاجية والطريقة المتبعة في الكلسنة أي نوع المكلسن وكذلك حسب نوع الوقود المستعمل حيث يتم دخول المواد الى برج التسخين ليتم عبر مراحله التخلص من ماء التبلور وبدء أعمال الكلسنة لتصل في مدخل الفرن إلى 95 بالمائة منها ويقوم الفرن الدوار بإكمال باقي العملية الإنتاجية 
4- طواحين الأسمنت والتعبئة 
تعتبر هذه المرحلة هي المرحلة النهائية لإنتاج الاسمنت حيث يتم طحن الكلنكر المنتوج من حرق الأفران بعد إن يتم تبريده بمبردة الكلنكر وان يتم خلط نسبة قليلة معه من الجبس أو الأحجار الجبسية ذات النقاوة العالية والتي تساعد في تسريع زمن التصلب للإسمنت ويكون الطحن وفق قياسات خاصة حسب المواصفات المعمول بها او المطلوبة لإنتاج الاسمنت وسيتم ها جمع الاسمنت في صوامع او مخازن مغطاة بعدها يتم تعبئتها خلال مكائن تعبئة خاصة وتجهيزه للمستهلك أو الجهة المستفيدة 





قد تكون هذه مقدمة بسيطة جدا عن الأقسام الرئيسية في معامل إنتاج الاسمنت لكني سأقوم بشرح مفصل عن كل مرحلة لاحقا 
أرجو من الله أن أكون قد قدمت لكم مختصر مفيد عن صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## mr.k.k.s (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المختصر والمفيد


----------



## المختصر الجديد (27 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله ساقوم ان شاء الله بسردالتفاصيل الدقيقة لاحقا بعونه تعالى وانا اعمل على ذلك حاليا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله يباركلك اخى الكريم
وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وكل الهلا فيك معانا في الملتقى وإن شاء الله نستفاد من خبرتك وأود سؤالك عن مصطلح في صناعة الأسمنت يسمى 
internal stress
ماهو وهل يوجد لديك بحث أو أي شيء عنه وشكرا مقدما على شرحك المفيد ...


----------



## fawzi105 (14 مايو 2010)

*صناعة الاسمنت*

الواد الرئيسبه في صناعة الاسمنت ونسبها
ارجو المساعده


----------



## jirar (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------

